

On rumors that the next Mac Pro will be “really different” - chmars
http://www.marco.org/2013/06/05/future-mac-pro-rumor

======
mosqutip
I wasn't aware people actually purchased Mac Pros with great regularity. I
don't know of a single person who owns one. The lack of customization, absurd
cost, and plethora of superior competitors seems to discourage most people
from this particular market.

~~~
fuzionmonkey
I think Mac Pros tend to be purchased by organizations rather than
individuals.

